# crin



## Giod

Buongiorno,
qualcuno sa come si può tradurre la parola "crin" in questo contesto?
- J’ai tourné de l’œil. Je me suis fait un crin sur le coin de la table. -
Grazie mille, Merci


----------



## DearPrudence

Buongiorno, Giod 

Personalmente, non conoscevo questa espressione, ché è belgica, come lo indica questa pagina.
In francese di Francia, si dice "*entaille*"


----------



## matoupaschat

Esatto, è belga belga ! Ma non si usa dappertutto . 
"Sono venuto meno . Mi sono procurato un taglio con lo spigolo della tavola"


----------



## zone noire

matoupaschat said:


> "Sono venuto meno . Mi sono procurato un taglio con lo spigolo della tavola"


 
Una piccola precisazione, "sono venuto meno" non l'ho mai sentito in italiano, _J’ai tourné de l’œil_ lo tradurrei semplicemento con "sono svenuto".


----------



## matoupaschat

zone noire said:


> Una piccola precisazione, "sono venuto meno" non l'ho mai sentito in italiano, _J’ai tourné de l’œil_ lo tradurrei semplicemento con "mi sono distratto".


Non credo, per me "tourner de l'oeil = s'évanouir" (ou presque ). Lo intendo (capisco) cosí in francese da anni, ma sono *belga* ! Svenire, venire meno . Cfr. http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/S/VIT_III_S_109234.xml
Ciao ciao .
*Edit *: Dal CNRTL () : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/Oeil
*B.* −[L'oeil, reflet d'un état de santé] 
♦ _Fam._ _Frais comme l'oeil_. Dispos, en excellente santé. _J'avais fait une demande pour être reversé dans mon régiment et on m'avait dit: «Démerde-toi et occupe-toi z'en.» J'tombe sur un sergent, un p'tit poseur, frais comme l'oeil, à lorgnon d'or, −des lunettes à galon_ (Barbusse, _Feu_, 1916, p.130). 
♦ *Pop. et fam. Tourner de l'oeil. S'évanouir*; _p. euphém._ mourir. _Et j'ai amassé une bonne pacotille de contrebande assez honnête, dont nous vivrions, et que je vous laisserais lorsque je viendrais à tourner de l'oeil, comme on dit poliment_ (Vigny, _Serv. grand. milit._, 1835, p.40). _Ah! toi, tais-toi! Dès qu'elle tourne de l'oeil, tu sanglotes, et dès qu'elle va mieux, tu recommences!_ (Pagnol, _Fanny_, 1932, i, 2e tabl., 6, p.95).​


----------



## zone noire

Si è vero, hai ragione , è l'espressione "sono venuto meno" che mi ha confuso.



matoupaschat said:


> Non credo, per me "tourner de l'oeil = s'évanouir" (ou presque ). Lo intendo (capisco) cosí in francese da anni, ma sono *belga* ! Svenire, venire meno . Cfr. http://www.treccani.it/Portale/elem...ati/Vocabolario_online/S/VIT_III_S_109234.xml
> Ciao ciao .
> *Edit *: Dal CNRTL () : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/Oeil
> *B.* −[L'oeil, reflet d'un état de santé]
> ♦ _Fam._ _Frais comme l'oeil_. Dispos, en excellente santé. _J'avais fait une demande pour être reversé dans mon régiment et on m'avait dit: «Démerde-toi et occupe-toi z'en.» J'tombe sur un sergent, un p'tit poseur, frais comme l'oeil, à lorgnon d'or, −des lunettes à galon_ (Barbusse, _Feu_, 1916, p.130).
> ♦ *Pop. et fam. Tourner de l'oeil. S'évanouir*; _p. euphém._ mourir. _Et j'ai amassé une bonne pacotille de contrebande assez honnête, dont nous vivrions, et que je vous laisserais lorsque je viendrais à tourner de l'oeil, comme on dit poliment_ (Vigny, _Serv. grand. milit._, 1835, p.40). _Ah! toi, tais-toi! Dès qu'elle tourne de l'oeil, tu sanglotes, et dès qu'elle va mieux, tu recommences!_ (Pagnol, _Fanny_, 1932, i, 2e tabl., 6, p.95).​


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!

Non conosco l'espressione vallona o francese, comunque, in italiano sembrerebbe 'sono svenuto e mi sono tagliato (con lo spigolo del?) con il tavolo', anche se, costruita in questo modo e senza contesto, sembra davvero poco credibile, una di quelle frasi che si inventano sul momento dopo un'aggressione....


----------



## Giod

Grazie per la collaborazione!


----------



## Necsus

Io direi: "Ho perso i sensi, e cadendo mi sono ferito contro lo spigolo del tavolo".


----------

